
Necessary Vitamin D intake is 10x higher than currently recommended by the NIH - jtmarmon
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/28768407/
======
jmnicolas
I am weary of mega dosing vitamin D to 8000 IU as recommended in the article.
I am currently taking a bit less than 3000 IU a day and don't plan to increase
it unless more research is made.

From the book 'The Perfect Health Diet' :

> _25OHD levels after abundant summer sun exposure, as in lifeguards, peak
> between 45 and 80 nanograms per milliliter. Outdoor workers in the tropics
> typically have 25OHD levels between 48 and 80 nanograms per milliliter.
> These tropical outdoor workers get too much vitamin D._

> _People in South India with 25OHD levels of 89 nano-grams per milliliter
> have a threefold higher rate of heart attack._

> _Lifeguards in Israel develop kidney stones twenty times more often than the
> general population._

